# Vertical Casting Systems



## jackie (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi Folks, I haven't even started yet, but am interested in using a vertical casting system with resin and inclusions.  I just saw the Underhill system, but prefer to re-use tubes.  Do any of you manage to push the blanks out of the supplied tubes, rather than having to turn them off?  Or do you use PVC or HDPE pipe instead?  Any and all suggestions/ideas will be very welcome and appreciated!  Thank you.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 19, 2022)

I use the Underhill casting system and really like.  Changed a lot of my castle big needs and supplies. With all the components sourced in the system it makes getting parts easier. The only true disposable part are the tubes. Everything else is reusable. And the nice part is that I just turn the tubes and the blank. With reusable tubes you might need to consider a release agent. With this system there is no need for a release agent. I get extra tubes right at ExoticBlanks and they are very inexpensive.  Just my opinion ….


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 19, 2022)

If you want to see it in action we will be doing a demo for the AAW February 19 3pm EST. While not the primary focus of the demo I am sure it will be featured.


----------



## boatemp (Jan 19, 2022)

mg_dreyer said:


> I use the Underhill casting system and really like.  Changed a lot of my castle big needs and supplies. With all the components sourced in the system it makes getting parts easier. The only true disposable part are the tubes. Everything else is reusable. And the nice part is that I just turn the tubes and the blank. With reusable tubes you might need to consider a release agent. With this system there is no need for a release agent. I get extra tubes right at ExoticBlanks and they are very inexpensive.  Just my opinion ….


What suppliers handle this system besides Exotic Blanks?  I'd like to do some research.
thanks


----------



## JohnU (Jan 19, 2022)

Exotic Blanks is the only company who sells it. After doing several casting demonstrations I was asked by many viewers how I made the set up and where they could get one, so the system was created for sale.  

It  has been my system for more than 12 years and how I cast all of my clear cast blanks that are for sale at Exoticblanks’s…. Feathers, opals, Dichrolam, and more, and has been fine tuned over the years to suit my needs.  I cast 200-400 tubes a month with it and use both Polyresin and Alumilite Urethane resins with it.  

The system allows you to cast any sized pen tube without the need to buy separate molds.  The only thing you change is the silicone tapered plugs to fit the brass tubes, which are reusable.  The only part of the system not reusable is the clear tubes that act as the mold.  It produces a round blank which saves you money in resin use (so your not making corners that will be turned off) and it’s easier to turn a round blank rather than a square one reducing blowouts.  The tubes cost Pennie’s when cut to size and I are only .50 cents per foot at Exoticblanks’s.  You could try to use a mold release but I would be more worried about contaminating the pour if you got it on your brass tube, not to mention your spending more money on release to save a plastic tube worth Pennie’s.  

You could always look into using pvc pipe for molds.  It’s been in use for years.  It’s not always the easiest thing to demold but they work with release.  I can say, the rack and bases should  last you a life time of casting.  I still have some bases that are 10 years old.  The only thing you will ever have to replace are silicone plugs and clear tubes depending on how much you cast.  

I made a video explaining the system.  It will be posted at Exoticblanks soon.  

Thanks for asking about it.  I’m a regular here and available to answer any questions.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 19, 2022)

boatemp said:


> What suppliers handle this system besides Exotic Blanks?  I'd like to do some research.
> thanks


It’s only at ExoticBlanks. I have a demo on YouTube of the system. I put it in the link below. It’s the second half of the video. The first half is on Gluboost and Master Tint. 

Alamo Woodturners Demo


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2022)

Here are two of the videos John has made, showing how to set up the tube to be cast and then, how to  demold and prepare your blank for turning.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2022)

These should be up on ExoticBlanks.com in the next couple days--once they are posted, more will follow.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2022)

SUCCESS!!  The overview video is now available here:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2022)

I have made my own many years ago before those were even around. Learned from CaptG who was here and used them. Very easy to make yourself if you are handy. The caddy is easily made with a couple pieces of wood cut to be able to fit in your pressure pot. The tubes you buy from many sources in 4' lengths and cut them to whatever size you need. You can get in different diameters if need be. The stoppers you buy by the bag from another source. The bottom pieces you cut to size needed and turn the receiving end for the tube on your lathe. The nails are just wood paneling nails. It is better to be able to leave the tube on and forget all that nonsense about release agents and things. So cheap to make your own tubes. I can give you my sources if needed. I will include an example. I believe the photo is Gaptg's but mine is basically the same thing. I learned alot of my casting from him.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 19, 2022)

It really all depends on how much you’re going to use it. Like JT, I made mine back then also. It was around 2009-2010. Several of us casters were sharing ideas and the vertical setups were born and shared.  Over the years I changed and fine tuned the way I made and used it because the wood eventually became covered with resin from the fumes and the tubes didn’t fit in the holes and the brass tubes leaned or fell to the sides.  I bought most of my supplies from manufactures but was forced to buy bulk at big prices because that’s the only way they sell them.  My system was put out for sale after I sourced all the materials to offer at one place, after I began receiving requests to make them for people at my demonstrations.  I still buy bulk of the material because I cast hundreds and more, of blanks every year.  It’s now my full time job so I don’t mind spending several hundred dollars on the minimum case price for the clear tubes and most of the supplies.  Most people won’t need or used that much which is why Exoticblanks’s sells them in smaller quantities.  Also,  the rack being sold will last you a life time of casting unlike my first one.   Lol


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 19, 2022)

I cast using CPVC or PVC pipe depending on the size I need. I do a shot or two of mold release and cut the tubes about 1 inch longer than needed. Once cured I set the bottom of the blank on a bolt and tap the top of the pipe with a hammer to get them loos and they will mostly slide out. You can use the pipe 3-5 times before things start to not work well. I like to work in small batches, about 3 blanks at a time.


----------



## boatemp (Jan 19, 2022)

ed4copies said:


> SUCCESS!!  The overview video is now available here:


Thanks


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2022)

I just wanted to put this out there that there are options and for people who like to tinker that it is possible to make their own. Also wanted to mention this because this is getting to start to sound like sales pitches here.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 20, 2022)

This was the OP's quote:

I just saw the *Underhill system, *but prefer to re-use tubes. Do any of you manage to push the blanks out of the supplied tubes, rather than having to turn them off? Or do you use PVC or HDPE pipe instead?* Any and all suggestions/ideas will be very welcome and appreciated*! Thank you

What better answer than a video?


----------



## JohnU (Jan 20, 2022)

jttheclockman said:


> I just wanted to put this out there that there are options and for people who like to tinker that it is possible to make their own. Also wanted to mention this because this is getting to start to sound like sales pitches here. Not good.


I don’t believe anyone meant for it to sound like a sales pitch.  We were replying to posts and offering and clarifying info. for the poster wanting to do more research on the product.   I’ve always been happy just helping further the advancement of pen making and casting and not create conflict.  There’s already enough who do that.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you Ed for sharing the video!  Hopefully that will answer all of his questions.  Feel free to PM me if you have anymore.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 20, 2022)

ed4copies said:


> This was the OP's quote:
> 
> I just saw the *Underhill system, *but prefer to re-use tubes. Do any of you manage to push the blanks out of the supplied tubes, rather than having to turn them off? Or do you use PVC or HDPE pipe instead?* Any and all suggestions/ideas will be very welcome and appreciated*! Thank you
> 
> What better answer than a video?


And MY POINT *ED is there are other ways to do this type casting. I shown mine and another poster shared his. *


----------



## JohnU (Jan 20, 2022)

jttheclockman said:


> And MY POINT *ED is there are other ways to do this type casting. I shown mine and another poster shared his. *


JT,  no need to get “all caps” or “bold text”. Nobody put you or your post down.  We, you included, were all just sharing some info.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 20, 2022)

JohnU said:


> JT,  no need to get “all caps” or “bold text”. Nobody put you or your post down.  We, you included, were all just sharing some info.


John take a look at Ed's post. He did that for my benefit. Tell him the same thing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 20, 2022)

Another method to do vertical casting is to use prescription bottles. I learned this one from Ed Davidson (AKA YOYOSpin) He had a forum where he was making bottlestoppers and would cast them in those bottles. He also mentioned that they make thinner version bottles that prescriptions come in and I know I get some of my meds in. He said they would make good molds for pen blanks. His big point for using them was that they came with a built in centering point. If you look at the bottom of the bottles they all have a dimple in the bottom that is dead center. Made sense and that is how I cast bottlestopper blanks.

I see PSI has a system also  https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCASTAS.html that is designed for vertical casting.

And another system out there. https://ptownsubbie.com/products/4-blank-vertical-bespoke-mold-blue Have not tried any of these but they are options. Looks a little pricey but another choice.

I do not know who was the first to come up with the system but I do remember this one making the rounds. Now if it ever went into production I do not know. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/360272370/cast-right-vertical-pen-blank-casting-system


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 20, 2022)

Sorry about the typos in my posts. Note to self never post from a phone (saying this as I am posting from a phone).


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 20, 2022)

We haven't been doing it as long as John but I'm pretty sure we were the first to go to all vertically cast color mixes for the regular hobby market. Brooks was doing vertical color casts long before us, but his focus was always the fountain pen world. In any case, with several tons of resin cast over the past few years, we're pretty happy with our casting setup.

With Alumilite you can use PVC... but that's not going to work well with Epoxy. Anything epoxy and you're better off with silicone molds or it's going to stick. We buy cases of Stoner mold release and mold cleaner to maintain our PVC molds and we use racks that were made for us by Glenn at The Maker Hive. He also makes plugs that work well and last a decent amount of time. For us nearly everything is a wear item... An average day is 12+lbs of resin being poured. Our PVC molds last maybe a year before we start getting some air leakage at the bottom that causes some divots that we have to trim away. At that point I just grab some more PVC and trim to the lengths we need.

The nice thing about a system like John's is it is geared towards tube in casting for specific kits. If that's your thing it makes a lot more sense to go with that vs just PVC pipe. If you plan on doing both, why not set up for both? I'm a big believer in getting the best tool for the job and I rarely if ever compromise on that. You CAN cast in pill bottles, cardboard temporary molds, etc... Sure. It will work. Doesn't mean it's the best, or most efficient way to do it and around here I'm all about efficiency because time is my biggest limiting factor.

I believe Jason at SpeakEasy Pen Supply has a new system he's working on with silicone molds that is a vertical system for tube in casting as well so that might be worth a look. Lots of folks out there with different approaches to the same thing.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 20, 2022)

My system works for tube on, embedded or color casting.  There are two bases to assist in the project at hand.  There are a lot of people out there doing things differently. I always encourage people to get online and search how others are doing things and pick what parts they like to add to their own process.  It’s all about finding what works for you.  There are a lot of recyclable containers usable in casting.  I use them all the time. Just make sure to pay attention to the recycling code on the bottom.  #1 &#5 are fine but stay away from #6! They melt in resin.  Another option is lining the inside of a mold with Tuck Tap so the resin doesn’t stick.  This works well with wood molds for larger casts.


----------



## pewink (Jan 20, 2022)

McKenzie Penworks said:


> We haven't been doing it as long as John but I'm pretty sure we were the first to go to all vertically cast color mixes for the regular hobby market. Brooks was doing vertical color casts long before us, but his focus was always the fountain pen world. In any case, with several tons of resin cast over the past few years, we're pretty happy with our casting setup.


Not to burst your bubble, but this person was vertical color casting before 2012... 












These are posted here... http://www.resinaddict.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=791&sid=96c6419fc4379f5ec0627efe0b8bf7e4

And then there is a guy that has been casting in PVC since 2005, doing some beautiful color combinations, and selling worldwide.
There is a website for him, but I can't remember it right now. It's listed somewhere on that forum.
He mentioned using silicone tube molds, and even clear PVC to cast in. He also talked about a way he cast the round vertical piece, with a rod in the center for the tube, to eliminate even more resin waste. He has photos of his bench, with all of the stuff set-up, and shows how to cast.
If I can find the postings, I'll copy them here, so all can see.

From the ton of research I've done, there isn't anything new in the the penmaking world. It's all pretty much been done before, in one form or another, especially with casting. There are a million places to research casting, and there are some pretty interesting concepts being used. Pouring resin in a round tube is, well, lack luster compared to what's being done.

I have no dog in this fight, and I won't be getting involved in casting, but it wouldn't hurt to expand the casting horizon.
I have found it very interesting.

As a side note, this thread does appear to be a huge sales pitch, and a few different people throwing in their name for recognition.
If someone wants to buy a product, what's the point in the retailer, or even the manufacturer, posting video's as opposed to a link to the video's? I haven't seen another platform, allow advertising in the general forum. Most are required to be a monetary site supporter, have a certain number of posts, and have to post in the marketing section. Violating the rules, is cause for banning.

All of this is JMO, of course.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 20, 2022)

I never claimed we were the first to do it... I'm friends with Jonathon Brooks who was doing this before nearly anyone on this page  What I said was we may have been the first to go to solely vertical color casting for the market. Meaning to sell and we don't do any square color casts. Apologies for any mistaken claims, that wasn't the intention at all. 

I'm hoping you're not accusing me of "throwing my name in for recognition" here though... I was offering a few options for vertically casting that weren't listed before, mentioning why someone might go a certain way, and establishing the fact that I might know a thing or two about casting. No, we didn't do vertical casting first. Yes, we were probably the first to offer solely round blanks to be resold to the market...


----------



## jackie (Jan 20, 2022)

jackie said:


> Hi Folks, I haven't even started yet, but am interested in using a vertical casting system with resin and inclusions.  I just saw the Underhill system, but prefer to re-use tubes.  Do any of you manage to push the blanks out of the supplied tubes, rather than having to turn them off?  Or do you use PVC or HDPE pipe instead?  Any and all suggestions/ideas will be very welcome and appreciated!  Thank you.


No


jttheclockman said:


> I have made my own many years ago before those were even around. Learned from CaptG who was here and used them. Very easy to make yourself if you are handy. The caddy is easily made with a couple pieces of wood cut to be able to fit in your pressure pot. The tubes you buy from many sources in 4' lengths and cut them to whatever size you need. You can get in different diameters if need be. The stoppers you buy by the bag from another source. The bottom pieces you cut to size needed and turn the receiving end for the tube on your lathe. The nails are just wood paneling nails. It is better to be able to leave the tube on and forget all that nonsense about release agents and things. So cheap to make your own tubes. I can give you my sources if needed. I will include an example. I believe the photo is Gaptg's but mine is basically the same thing. I learned alot of my casting from him.
> 
> View attachment 325844View attachment 325845View attachment 325848View attachment 325849


----------



## jackie (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks so much for all your input, folks.  I'll look into each of the suggestions.  Jackie


----------



## Gregf (Jan 21, 2022)

Good job on the videos! Glad we can buy the tubes in smaller quantities.


----------

